# Recent pictures of my 4 outside



## mezzer

Here are some recent pictures of Blue, Treacle, Dotty & Buddy outside in their run, I have the wrong date on the pictures, derrrrr

I hope the link works

https://cid-844c6b3c3bc22216.skydri...sid=844C6B3C3BC22216!110&authkey=3iYlUlITgqY$


----------



## mezzer

Blue, Treacle, Dotty & Buddy - Outside in their run, dates wrong I know


----------



## mezzer

And some more


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous kitties :001_wub: hope we some more sunshine soon for them to enjoy


----------



## Paddypaws

OMG, what a stunning bunch! The big fat one ( sorry mate, I mean that as a compliment! ) is MINE. Lush.
can you tell us which is which, and a bit more about breed and background???


----------



## SashaXx

Lovely pics, beautiful cats! :001_wub:


----------



## Gratch

All gorgeous but I want the one that was clearly a little black bear in it's last life!


----------



## mezzer

Paddypaws said:


> OMG, what a stunning bunch! The big fat one ( sorry mate, I mean that as a compliment! ) is MINE. Lush.
> can you tell us which is which, and a bit more about breed and background???


Hi,
Blue is a BIG cat, lol
The first picture is Blue - BSH X, not sure what he is crossed with!!
Next Treacle (with Blue) - Black semi longhair, has Ragdoll traits, Allegedly, Blue's litter sister. 
Buddy - Cream Ragdoll X
Little Dotty - Blue/Cream Tortie, not sure of Dotty's breed, but she loves playing with water.

I have had all of them from young kittens and they all love each other, hopefully.


----------



## BSH

Beautiful cats. I love the green eyes


----------



## colliemerles

_what lovely pictures, you have a gorgeous fur family,,_


----------



## DiamondKitty

OMG they are lovely ... I love Blue! Those green eyes are amazing!!  ..xx..


----------



## Paddypaws

Exactly _how big is Blue? _ I mean, that is one serious hunk of cat! No offense to the pure bred kitties on here, but I actually prefer his looks to the full BSH! I saw another thread over on MSE and there is a blue and white boy who looks VERY much like a BSH x, but the owner knows where he came from and swears he is just a mog. He looks like Blue's brother!
From 4 to 5....and now from 5 to 6 cats.. - Page 10 - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums


----------



## mezzer

Thanks for your comment Paddypaws, he is one hunk of lurrrvvveee, He is a big boy I think he weighs in around the 6kg mark, but he isn't really fat, he is a very muscular cat. I see what you mean about the picture of the Blue/White cat on the other forum, they are similar 
Blue's mother was a Blue/Cream BSH, I don't know what his father looked like.
Believe it or not, Treacle (Black semi longhair in pictures) is supposed to be Blue's litter sister, but apparently it is possible for kittens to have different fathers


----------



## Paddypaws

Treacle is gorgeous too ( heck, all 4 of them are! ) and reminds me of a childhood cat we called Toby.


----------



## Cassia

mezzer said:


> Blue, Treacle, Dotty & Buddy - Outside in their run, dates wrong I know


They look like very happy kit kits


----------



## mezzer

Paddypaws said:


> Treacle is gorgeous too ( heck, all 4 of them are! ) and reminds me of a childhood cat we called Toby.


Thank you 

wow....I have just noticed your signature pictures...omg..you have six cats, I love your two blue ones  infact I love them all


----------



## coral.

awwww great pictures i love them


----------



## vivien

beautifull cats stunning pics

viv xx


----------



## mezzer

Thanks for all your comments...they are a lovely bunch of fur babies if I may say so myself


----------

